# Cyberpunk 2077 Benchmark Test & Performance



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 is one of the best open-world RPGs ever. In our performance article, we're taking a closer look at the hardware requirements, using 22 modern graphics cards. We also have tons of screenshots and a side-by-side image comparison for raytracing and DLSS quality.

*Show full review*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2020)

holy RIP my 1070. Ill be holding out till I have a card that can actually play the game the way I want too.


----------



## DrCR (Dec 11, 2020)

FYI: Maybe it's just me, but I'm not seeing anything in the Raytracing and DLSS Image Quality Comparison area.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't see the RT pictures, but yeah about what I expected. Ultra on a 6800 @ 3440x1440 is in the upper 40s, low 50s normally.

Like you mentioned though, some of the UI elements get chopped on 21:9 monitors. Like the inventory


----------



## r9 (Dec 11, 2020)

@W1zzard 
*Raytracing and DLSS Image Quality Comparison *page is blank,


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2020)

RT pictures are fixed now, sorry about that. I wrote a new version of the comparison engine, which now has the dropdowns, but forgot to enable it for public


----------



## GeorgeMan (Dec 11, 2020)

Ohhh and I thought that it was some kind of mistake that I saw sub 20 fps with my 1080ti on 4K/ultra...


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 11, 2020)

GeorgeMan said:


> Ohhh and I thought that it was some kind of mistake that I saw sub 20 fps with my 1080ti on 4K/ultra...



Dude the 1080 Ti is a bit long in the tooth for Ultra presets at 2160p. You should still be good to go on High/1080p or even Medium/1440p.


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 11, 2020)

One of the best reviews TPU has ever produced.



Thankfully @W1zzard didnt turn into a fanboy and splash another shoddy review onto the internet in the process; the same cannot be said for the vasy majority of other publications... no one seemingly wants to speak negatively about the obvious issues the game has.


----------



## z1n0x (Dec 11, 2020)

Great game in the making but it needs more work. I encounter alot of graphical bugs. Gameplay issues is a long subject. Thankfully i haven't had any crashes so far.
It's quite blurry with DLSS on, even on Quality setting, i got to run some pretty aggressive sharpening through ReShade. Hopefully they will improve clarity with patches.

Btw, patch 1.04 supposedly fixes those graphical issues. *fingers crossed*


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for this. The comparison shots between RT on and off were really useful. The game really does already look good even with RT off.


----------



## GeorgeMan (Dec 11, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> Dude the 1080 Ti is a bit long in the tooth for Ultra presets at 2160p. You should still be good to go on High/1080p or even Medium/1440p.


If I had recently paid 1800€ for 42fps (and that's without RTX) on 4K/ultra, it would feel way worse. At least I enjoyed the 1080Ti for some years.


----------



## Valent117 (Dec 11, 2020)

Can we get some RTX + DLSS performance? Thanks


----------



## z1n0x (Dec 11, 2020)

Valent117 said:


> Can we get some RTX + DLSS performance? Thanks


There're dropdown menus on page 4.


----------



## jayseearr (Dec 11, 2020)

Sold review w1z. I like that mouse-over RTX on/off feature that's pretty cool. Some nice shots in there as well.

One thing i was thinking about as i was playing earlier was the shards and all the in game written content. There's literally books on books within this game. Makes me wonder how much dev time/resources were used toward a feature  that will be by in large completely ignored. Idk about anybody else but I maybe read the first 2 or 3 then started auto scrolling/ignoring them.


----------



## crow1001 (Dec 11, 2020)

CPU performance?


----------



## Valent117 (Dec 11, 2020)

z1n0x said:


> There're dropdown menus on page 4.


thanks
but I was looking for every RTX / AMD and 1080p/4k


----------



## wtfbbqlol (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks @W1zzard ! Your screenshot comparison mouse over is the best!

Any plans to add Ray Tracing and DLSS benchmarks (eventhough they are currently Nvidia only)?


----------



## tomc100 (Dec 11, 2020)

The new meme now is "Can it run Cyberpunk 2077?"


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks like I'll hold out buying this game and a new card as well for the next gen to actually get alright 4k performance even if my 1080ti would die trying to run 4k in this game


----------



## Minus Infinity (Dec 12, 2020)

Holy crap, this brings even high end cards to their knees at 1440p with ultra settings. Look at my poor little 1070 and even my 1080Ti isn't great. 4K forget it until Hopper and RDNA3 come out. This is definitely a good reason for DLSS to exist.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 12, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 is one of the best open-world RPGs ever



And yet can't even be bothered to implement proper key remapping functionality in a 2020 AAA game that's just ridiculous


----------



## defaultluser (Dec 12, 2020)

Valent117 said:


> thanks
> but I was looking for every RTX / AMD and 1080p/4k




Yeah, that seems kinda pointless to have the comparison, but not add-in the RDNA 2 vs RTX-series cards for another set of graphs on that same page?

Why have the raw framerate in the image when we don't even know the resolution / card you used to  test things?  Why not just add more useful AMD vs Nvidia numbers?

You guys are going to have to start growing-up and include COMPLETE RT performance comparisons in your new game reviews (new video cards would also help if you added more than two games!)


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2020)

W1z you've got the best comparison setup I’ve seen yet, would it be possible for you to add just one comparison of Psycho RT versus medium or ultra RT? I’ve heard it enables RT Global Illumination which should be pretty incredible unless the baked lighting is just next-level. Doubt anything can run it though atm.



defaultluser said:


> Why have the raw framerate in the image when we don't even know the resolution / card you used to  test things?


 It does say


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 12, 2020)

Would really like to see some CPU and RAM metrics sometime. Threads v clocks. DDR3 v DDR4. 

Impact if any RT has on CPU. For example I notice some scenes I get higher gpu usage without RT on with a 4790K.


----------



## defaultluser (Dec 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> W1z you've got the best comparison setup I’ve seen yet, would it be possible for you to add just one comparison of Psycho RT versus medium or ultra RT? I’ve heard it enables RT Global Illumination which should be pretty incredible unless the baked lighting is just next-level. Doubt anything can run it though atm.
> 
> It does say
> View attachment 179194




You're still just making excuses for a performance comparison with HALF THE DATA MISSING.

Until you can change the card in the drop-down to something else, , this is still just half a performance review.

"We will show you the pretty light, buyt it's upto you to figure out the performance impact of those pretty lights."  Which requires a game purchase PLUS a $400 video card


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2020)

defaultluser said:


> You're still just making excuses for a performance comparison with HALF THE DATA MISSING.
> 
> Until you can change the card in the drop-down to something else, , this is still just half a performance review.


Amd can’t raytrace yet, and the picture comparisons are only for image quality not for performance. At most what this review is missing is RT performance for more RTX cards, but I think they’ve established RT performance isn’t there yet for much under a 3060ti.


----------



## defaultluser (Dec 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Amd can’t raytrace yet, .



I guess you folks haven't heard of the PS5, or the RDNA2 cards already included in these reviews?



			https://tpucdn.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt/images/metro-exodus-rt-1920-1080.png
		


Looks perfectly fucking capable to me!

*If you included them in the raster review, you can include them in an RT review*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2020)

defaultluser said:


> I guess you folks haven't heard of the PS5, or the RDNA2 cards already included in these reviews?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right good luck getting that working in cyberpunk where the engine doesn’t support it


----------



## Anymal (Dec 12, 2020)

Forget about Keanu, we want Alita.


----------



## defaultluser (Dec 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Right good luck getting that working in cyberpunk where the engine doesn’t support it




"*Cyberpunk 2077* uses the industry-standard *DirectX Ray Tracing* API. It will work on any DXR-compatible GPU," Burke said. "Nothing related to *Cyberpunk 2077 ray tracing* is proprietary to NVIDIA "









						No, Cyberpunk 2077 PC Ray Tracing Isn't Exclusive to Nvidia Graphics Cards - IGN
					

A spokesperson has clarified that ray tracing in Cyberpunk 2077 is not exclusive to Nvidia graphics cards.




					www.ign.com
				





Really children, do I have to do ALL the research you're not capable of?  *Stop making excuses, and deliver the RT  performance comparisons other sites are already doing.*


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m running Cyberpunk on my 3090 FTW3 Ultra with all Ray Tracing settings turned up, but I’m playing on a Alienware curved 34” Gaming monitor at 1440p until I can upgrade to Alienware’s 38” 4K monitor. The majority of the market is playing on a 1080p or 1440p monitor and as long as they have a 2060 or better, they should have no issues with detail turned way up and RTX ON. I’ve had just 2 bug experiences: #1 in a car chase, my shotgun disappeared from my hand while I shot at attacking drones. #2 some inventory displays took so long to boot, I thought the game crashed. Originally I was on the fence about this game and I was afraid that it was going to disappoint me. I can honestly say that this game hasn’t disappointed me at all and I’ve been amazed by the experience they’ve crafted here. I give my experience as 9/10. The GUI needs more explanation for crafting. It reminds me of when I played Fallout4 and I didn’t understand how to build a settlement until basically the end of the game. Had I known how to build up my settlement and trade lines throughout the game and how to manage items it would have made the gameplay a lot easier. My major issue is that this game should have been made specifically for the PC and they should not have tried to port it so early. That would have allowed them to get it out of the door months ago and they could have focused the ports on the PlayStation 5 and and Xbox series X. This game is basically unplayable on the original Xbox One and PS4. 


The game itself is highly entertaining just listening to the story or just seeing the story unfold. The gameplay involving gunplay IS NOT as good as some open-world shooters like Far Cry and Fallout 4, but it is passable. 


I give the game a 9/10 and hopefully patches will fix the issues many people have with the game.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2020)

defaultluser said:


> Really children, do I have to do ALL the research you're not capable of?  *Stop making excuses, and deliver the RT  performance comparisons other sites are already doing.*


lmao, ok then please link me a RT performance comparison with AMD   I'll wait. It'll probably be a couple month wait though, considering _the game doesn't support it._


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 12, 2020)

defaultluser said:


> "*Cyberpunk 2077* uses the industry-standard *DirectX Ray Tracing* API. It will work on any DXR-compatible GPU," Burke said. "Nothing related to *Cyberpunk 2077 ray tracing* is proprietary to NVIDIA "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you are trolling, but for the record the retail game doesn't let you enable ray tracing in AMD yet. Have 6800, option isn't available.

Pre-release  versions let you enable per Tom's Hardware, but it was super buggy and broken.


----------



## Maximuspop (Dec 12, 2020)

So I need a 4070ti lol


----------



## r9 (Dec 12, 2020)

GeorgeMan said:


> Ohhh and I thought that it was some kind of mistake that I saw sub 20 fps with my 1080ti on 4K/ultra...


Look it this way ... you not missing a frame. lol


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow 36 FPS for my card roughly, cannot wait to upgrade now at this point.  Really pissed that I cant get a card right now to replace the one I currently have as I really want to play this game.   But I also really want it to perform well and not have too many issues.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow. $1600 for a card rated for 4k gaming and can't hold up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 12, 2020)

Turning off both Cascading Shadows Range & C.S Resolution helps a lot for my end, with other settings left at High, while turning off RT & DLSS.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 12, 2020)

Awesome addition with the RT side-by-side comparisons adding in the different levels.  Good idea there!

Is it just me or do scenes with RT and a decent amount of lightning just look washed out?

What happens if bloom and chromatic aberration are turned off?  Is there the same washing effect?  Because at this point, I'm preferring the quality of no RT to any version of it on...


----------



## kruk (Dec 12, 2020)

The performance on Max settings is terrible, but its not really a surprise. Everyone that has played the Witchers knows that they were hardly playable on Max settings on release even with fastest GPUs (Witcher 2 had Ubersampling, Witcher 3 had Hairworks). However, you could tweak some settings and could play them with minimal visual loss. It should be the same here. Forget about Ray tracing (doesn't seem to be worth the performance hit at all), set the settings one notch down and enjoy the gameplay.

P.S: Also, ouch, the "3090 is built for 8K" didn't last really long, did it?


----------



## HD64G (Dec 12, 2020)

kruk said:


> The performance on Max settings is terrible, but its not really a surprise. Everyone that has played the Witchers knows that they were hardly playable on Max settings on release even with fastest GPUs (Witcher 2 had Ubersampling, Witcher 3 had Hairworks). However, you could tweak some settings and could play them with minimal visual loss. It should be the same here. Forget about Ray tracing (doesn't seem to be worth the performance hit at all), set the settings one notch down and enjoy the gameplay.
> 
> P.S: Also, ouch, the "3090 is built for 8K" didn't last really long, did it?


Indeed! reminds me of Witcher2 with ubersambling setting on. 20 FPS at best on 1080P using top-tier GPUs (back then).


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2020)

Disable Film Grain, Motion Blur and RT.
In my opinion, those are useless features.



kruk said:


> P.S: Also, ouch, the "3090 is built for 8K" didn't last really long, did it?


It's not a 4K GPU either by the looks of it  
Nothing is 8K and any company that claims this is lying.

W|zzard, Just out of Curiosity, shouldn't you be using a ZEN3 Processor, seeing how its better for PC Gaming.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2020)

Love the image sliders and being able to easily see the difference between RT on and off


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 12, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Amd can’t raytrace yet, and the picture comparisons are only for image quality not for performance. At most what this review is missing is RT performance for more RTX cards, but I think they’ve established RT performance isn’t there yet for much under a 3060ti.


TBH saying the game is not ready yet would have been less confusing than saying AMD can't ray-trace yet.
It wouldn't have been taken out of context by the other guy.


----------



## Pumper (Dec 12, 2020)

Will never understand why a lens flaw like chromatic aberration became a fucking feature in gaming. It turns the image quality into blurry trash.


----------



## Luminescent (Dec 12, 2020)

Amazing game with amazing graphics, Ray tracing and ultra settings don't warrant an upgrade to a 1000$ video card or something new, if you have a gtx 1060 or rx580 you can fully enjoy this game with some settings turned down that you can't even notice.
Because of Nvidia sponsoring this they had to exaggerate  the use of ray tracing, performance hit is so big that i don't see how this can be useful even on this 8nm generation, maybe on 5nm or better node we could see better performance.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 12, 2020)

GeorgeMan said:


> If I had recently paid 1800€ for 42fps (and that's without RTX) on 4K/ultra, it would feel way worse. At least I enjoyed the 1080Ti for some years.



Yeah the RTX 3090 is definitely overpriced, and those buying it just to play this game (or solely for RT) may very well be fools. I'm happy with playing this at 1440p144 with a mix of Ultra & High settings and RT & DLSS turned off. I don't see the need for realistic reflections when I won't be starting at them for more than a second anyway.


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 12, 2020)

My 1080Ti is doing fine for me ,at 1440 ultra plus AMD CAS static .


----------



## Imouto (Dec 12, 2020)

The quality in the screenshots keeps falling as you go through them. From "holy shit that's awesome" to "that's sloppy".

And the cars look absolutely horrible. Their shadows and reflections are beyond awful.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 12, 2020)

@W1zzard "At least we're part of the PCMasterRace; for console gamers, the whole game looks like that."

You sir are a legend. Great write up and style  Its even better because its so true.



Imouto said:


> The quality in the screenshots keeps falling as you go through them. From "holy shit that's awesome" to "that's sloppy".
> 
> And the cars look absolutely horrible. Their shadows and reflections are beyond awful.



You have to compare this to GTA, and then put that in perspective. The sheer complexity and size of this environment makes those details largely irrelevant. FWIW GTAV is still chock full of glitches and low quality surfaces and texturing. Also, there is meticulous detail in the places were the gane wants you to look. Something's gotta give I think.

But yeah. Most cars do look weird.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2020)

This game is an absolute train wreck for performance, i'm pretty floored that i'm only getting 60FPS with my system with DLSS on


----------



## lepudruk (Dec 12, 2020)

Any chance for CPU comparison? I'm awaiting RTX 3080 arrival but being worried if it will run smooth with my 8600K...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2020)

lepudruk said:


> Any chance for CPU comparison? I'm awaiting RTX 3080 arrival but being worried if it will run smooth with my 8600K...



God poor w1zzard, this would have taken him all friggin day to do... This game seems heavily GPU limited so it may not show much difference, would be interesting


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm actually not disappointed by performance...
RT reflections, Shadows, Emissive lights, Global Illumination..
And im getting @1440p framerate in the high 60s and 70s with balanced DLSS.
Without the crazy lighting (aka GI) i can get 8-9fps more or rather switch to DLSS Quality for the same FPS.

It is missing Variable Rate Shading, Mesh Shaders and Sampler Feedback however, i suspect those would prove crucial, VRS alone would boost FPS significantly in action sequences.

The only thing missing is RT wise is Ambient Occlusion, one can hope right? ;o

Oh and that's with the "bad for games" 3900x, 5900x should be coming in any minute now (literally) and might.. hopefully help boost performance even if only slightly.
CPU utilization is lower than Metro Exodus which can quite easily hit over 50%, havent noticed it go above 50% even once, hovering at around 3x-4x%

I actually wanna test on my HDD at some point as im not getting any of those float object/missing people bugs in the world which makes me think its related to IO (2tb mp600 being used atm)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> I'm actually not disappointed by performance...
> RT reflections, Shadows, Emissive lights, Global Illumination..
> And im getting @1440p framerate in the high 60s and 70s with balanced DLSS.
> Without the crazy lighting (aka GI) i can get 8-9fps more or rather switch to DLSS Quality for the same FPS.
> ...


Uh nope, 5800x here boosting past 5GHz and 70FPS is the best i'm seeing on a 3080
Unless you got a 60Hz monitor, that's not a great frame rate at all.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 12, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> RT pictures are fixed now, sorry about that. I wrote a new version of the comparison engine, which now has the dropdowns, but forgot to enable it for public


Thank you, the new comparison engine is *excellent.*
The red area callouts and mouse-zoom really do make examining the differences very quick and easy.
5/7 perfect score.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 12, 2020)

For all that RT? The fps is good in my book for the features.
Maybe its because i had a 20series gpu before and kinda knew what to expect from the even single RT featured games (aka shyet unplayable performance which with 30series has turned playable).
LG 27GL850, VRR working like it should and having no issues.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2020)

Imouto said:


> The quality in the screenshots keeps falling as you go through them. From "holy shit that's awesome" to "that's sloppy".
> 
> And the cars look absolutely horrible. Their shadows and reflections are beyond awful.


I always randomize the order, so there's no spoilers. I do move a couple of good ones to the start, but yes, there's a bunch that look terrible. I still wanted to include them, to show what you're getting in some areas.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2020)

Also W1z, for some reason on my laptop the comparison zoom is broken. If I try to zoom in on a specific area it zooms on a slightly offset area, so I can never zoom into the edges of the picture. I imagine it has something to do with odd scaling or window sizes or something. Running 125% zoom on a laptop with a native 4k screen and another 1440p screen attached. Bug happens with or without the 1440p screen though, or if I manually set chrome zoom to 100%.


----------



## Jism (Dec 12, 2020)

RT can be stolen, seriously. The image quality difference is'nt that great for having to give in in roughly 50% of your FPS.

#TeamAMD.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 12, 2020)

Jism said:


> RT can be stolen, seriously. The image quality difference is'nt that great for having to give in in roughly 50% of your FPS.
> 
> #TeamAMD.


The car-park garage comparison is pretty night-and-day if you ask me:









That's a scene where screen-space reflections really don't cope well. You really should see light underneath that car on the right.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I think AMD were right to focus primarily on raytraced reflections. IMO 90% or more of the image quality perception comes from the DXR reflections. Raytraced shadows, GI, and Occlusion are intensively expensive to calculate and offer almost imperceptible IQ differences - notably because the faked raster equivalents work so goddamn well; Dynamic shadowmaps these days are high-enough resolution with enough point lights that there really isn't a need to raytrace shadows. The reason for that is that DXR shadows still don't calculate ALL the shadows from ALL the light sources, that would be too expensive, so they cherry-pick light-sources to raytrace shadows making them just as fake as the dynamic shadowmap method, but at massive performance cost.


----------



## Jism (Dec 12, 2020)

I think we all just should play the game *as intended* by the studio and not using a AI to determine how to reflect stuff. Its looking OK but it's too immature yet to fully use it. It simply costs 50% of the performance. Here, 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337257811625955329
Reviewers not recieving cards because they dont test or prefer RT which makes Nvidia in the numbers look better. F nvidia.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 12, 2020)

Jism said:


> I think we all just should play the game *as intended* by the studio and not using a AI to determine how to reflect stuff. Its looking OK but it's too immature yet to fully use it. It simply costs 50% of the performance. Here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've hated Nvidia for years for crap like that - it seems to be their MO for the last 10+ years.

But, it doesn't change my opinion on raytraced reflections. I still think they're worth the cost, and DLSS isn't making up the reflections, it's merely interpolating the results to reduce the cost of them. They are still an order of magnitude more accurate than SS reflections, even in their cheapest, most blurry DLSS Performance state.

In fairness, I haven't installed CP2077 for myself yet, I'm basing that off videos from others and my experience with other titles on my RTX cards. I'm actually pretty impressed by how good the launch has been, but I will still try and hold out for at least the first DLC.


----------



## tfdsaf (Dec 12, 2020)

The game looks better with ray tracing off, enabling DLSS for performance makes the game look way too blurry, not to mention serious loss of detail. Look I appreciate that DLSS is there and can be used for lower end cards to make games more playable, but Nvidia is marketing it wrong. They are claiming its at "NO LOSS OF QUALITY", that is one giant horse manure! If they just advertise it as an image upscaler like any other that worsens image quality, but allows you to play at higher frames then it would be accurate and acceptable, otherwise its just complete marketing scam! 

Looking at the pics in this article confirms my own experience! 

The game is very poorly optimized, it runs bad on almost all hardware, I've tested it with my GTX 1060 6gb, RX 5700xt and now RTX 3070. Its about 40-60fps on mix of medium, high and ultra for the GTX 1060 6gb, about 60-75 for the 5700xt and I've done the same test with the 3070 for comparison sake and at those settings it runs 80-95 for the 3070. 

It can run even higher on very light scenes, but generally in most of the city it runs at those ranges!


----------



## Fragment (Dec 12, 2020)

Physically totally impossible. That's not even taking into account that the distance to the fan is even bigger due to perspective. The reflection of the fan would only show maybe some upper part of the fan.
Are these even path/raytraced after all?


----------



## purecain (Dec 12, 2020)

Im getting 59-89fps using the Titan V. Ultra/ RTX OFF @1080p

Streaming the game seems to be a problem for my 3900x. Turning off SM helped me gain 10+fps. The stream is just not smooth though when recording. There are constant hiccups not noticable when actually playing. The stream quality is problematic.

Time for a new CPU, shame i cant buy one without paying silly money. Thinking a 5950x might give me a couple of frames in game and sort the streaming issue out.

I think i'm going to try and manage with the Titan V again this round.




I'm using OBS in-game is smooth as silk whats going on?


----------



## ARF (Dec 12, 2020)

Jism said:


> I think we all just should play the game *as intended* by the studio and not using a AI to determine how to reflect stuff. Its looking OK but it's too immature yet to fully use it. It simply costs 50% of the performance. Here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly. 25 years of cheating, DLSS under the drivers hidden and optimising the frames-per-second, dropping features like DX 10.1, enabled features which are a decade ahead of their time like real-time ray-tracing, paying partners to drop competition support, dropping VRAM amounts, lying, cheating, green-globlin.

I have rebranded them to Nxtrementia. The black--leather-jacket-man should rename the company.


----------



## Fragment (Dec 12, 2020)

purecain said:


> Streaming the game seems to be a problem for my 3900x. Turning off SM helped me gain 10+fps. The stream is just not smooth though when recording. There are constant hiccups not noticable when actually playing. The stream quality is problematic.



What can help a lot in this scenario is to manually isolate the game process/threads from the streaming app process/threads.
If you put obs64.exe (or whatever tool you use to stream) on cores 0-5 and cyberpunk2077.exe on cores 6-11 via the "Affinity" menu in the taskmanager (SMT 0-11 and 12-23 of course.) and then start the stream, the hiccups and interference should be gone.
edit: At least this will take care of any race conditions that may appear due to threads spawning all over the place...


----------



## jihadjoe (Dec 12, 2020)

Holy hell Pascal cards just got old real quick. Lots of async compute at work?

Even the 2060 is nipping at the heels of the 1080ti. IIRC Guru3D has the 2060S in their charts and it beats the 1080ti.


----------



## purecain (Dec 12, 2020)

Fragment said:


> What can help a lot in this scenario is to manually isolate the game process/threads from the streaming app process/threads.
> If you put obs64.exe (or whatever tool you use to stream) on cores 0-5 and cyberpunk2077.exe on cores 6-11 via the "Affinity" menu in the taskmanager (SMT 0-11 and 12-23 of course.) and then start the stream, the hiccups and interference should be gone.
> edit: At least this will take care of any race conditions that may appear due to threads spawning all over the place...


i'll try this, i have an app installed for this  purpose. I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## FaxedForward (Dec 12, 2020)

It is starting to emerge that AMD processors are seeing major performance deficits in Cyberpunk due to code that prevents them from utilizing all logical cores (vs Intel which use all logical cores). Is there any chance we could see some testing to validate this?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbp0np


----------



## dicobalt (Dec 12, 2020)

Aside from highly reflective surfaces I don't think ray tracing looks better, it only looks different.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 12, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> *I've hated Nvidia for years for crap like that - it seems to be their MO for the last 10+ years.*


Couldn't agree more   
There GPP also turned me right off, and when they got caught they tried pulling the same stunt as "That wasn't what we were trying to do" nonsense.



dicobalt said:


> Aside from highly reflective surfaces I don't think ray tracing looks better, it only looks different.


Exactly, and some scenes look good with it on and others not so good when on. It's all personal preference.



FaxedForward said:


> It is starting to emerge that AMD processors are seeing major performance deficits in Cyberpunk due to code that prevents them from utilizing all logical cores (vs Intel which use all logical cores). Is there any chance we could see some testing to validate this?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbp0np


Sounds like the game or the CPU need some sort of patch. There's no logical reason why Cyberpunk would recognize Intel's SMT but not AMD's. Was this also tested on ZEN2 processors to see if the same effect can be reproduced?


----------



## squallheart (Dec 12, 2020)

Jism said:


> I think we all just should play the game *as intended* by the studio and not using a AI to determine how to reflect stuff.



This statement doesn't make sense at all to me. Are you saying CD Projekt RED intends the game, in its ideal form,  to look like it uses SSR, and not raytraced reflections? Do you have any evidence for this claim? How do you know that raytraced reflections are something that is not "intended" by them? You realized they chose to support DXR and incorporate it into their game right?

This far fetched statement you made that seemingly try to belittle raytracing because of Zen 2's poor performance at it is pretty pathetic. In fact, it make all AMD gpu owners look bad.



tfdsaf said:


> The game looks better with ray tracing off, e*nabling DLSS for performance makes the game look way too blurry*, not to mention serious loss of detail. Look I appreciate that DLSS is there and can be used for lower end cards to make games more playable, but Nvidia is marketing it wrong. They are claiming its at "NO LOSS OF QUALITY", that is one giant horse manure! If they just advertise it as an image upscaler like any other that worsens image quality, but allows you to play at higher frames then it would be accurate and acceptable, otherwise its just complete marketing scam!



"NVIDIA's DLSS technology can help with that as it renders the game at a lower resolution and then uses an advanced upscaling algorithm to get you a high-quality anti-aliased output* that looks nearly identical to the default TAA anti-aliasing filter at native resolution.  "*

Funny how you came to a completely different conclusion than W1zzard. No bias right? I try to look for the "blurriness" in the screenshots in this review and there is very little difference between TAA Native vs DLSS Quality. In fact, in some of the screenshots, the texts are sharper for DLSS quality..

Are we looking at the same thing?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

purecain said:


> Im getting 59-89fps using the Titan V. Ultra/ RTX OFF @1080p
> 
> Streaming the game seems to be a problem for my 3900x. Turning off SM helped me gain 10+fps. The stream is just not smooth though when recording. There are constant hiccups not noticable when actually playing. The stream quality is problematic.
> 
> ...



same issues here, its a problem with OBS and the game - if you set it to record the game process it cant even see it, you have to tell it to record the monitor


----------



## zlobby (Dec 13, 2020)

Meh. All the bells and whistles and it still looks cartoony to me. Not to mention some objects just plopped on top of the envoronment, that are totally in anoter perspective.

Nvidia fails to deliver anything worth my time and the performance hit is unacceptable. Neeext!


----------



## FaxedForward (Dec 13, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Sounds like the game or the CPU need some sort of patch. There's no logical reason why Cyberpunk would recognize Intel's SMT but not AMD's. Was this also tested on ZEN2 processors to see if the same effect can be reproduced?



The Reddit thread is chock full of people having issues all the way back to the original Zen. Considering there is currently a hex edit workaround it should be relatively easy for CDPR to patch but we will see.

I have a Ryzen 3600 and RTX 3080 setup and there are moments where my GPU utilization falls off a cliff because the CPU can’t keep up, I was losing my mind trying to figure it out, but this SMT issue seems to be the culprit.


----------



## Easo (Dec 13, 2020)

For my specs the game decided that I can run it on 1080p Ultra. 
Oh well, completely playable, only occasional slowdowns and very few pop-ins, but definitely ~30 fps experience only.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Uh nope, 5800x here boosting past 5GHz and 70FPS is the best i'm seeing on a 3080
> Unless you got a 60Hz monitor, that's not a great frame rate at all.



What are your in-game settings? I'm on a 3800X and I'm getting 100+ FPS at native 1440p in-city, albeit these are mixed settings with RT and DLSS off. You should be able to get above 100 FPS with a 5800X and 3080.

*EDIT*: I'm also on version 1.04 which did improve performance a bit


----------



## Palladium (Dec 13, 2020)

zlobby said:


> Meh. All the bells and whistles and it still looks cartoony to me. Not to mention some objects just plopped on top of the envoronment, that are totally in anoter perspective.
> 
> Nvidia fails to deliver anything worth my time and the performance hit is unacceptable. Neeext!



I don't think the game looks all that great either relative to the GPU demands. DLSS is a smeary mess and I can't tell a difference between RT ultra on vs off while roaming the city.

Anyway, we have reached a point where artistic direction matters a lot more than technical aspects when it comes to how good graphics in games look. CP2077's UI is ugly even by W3 standards for instance.


----------



## Mysteoa (Dec 13, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Sounds like the game or the CPU need some sort of patch. There's no logical reason why Cyberpunk would recognize Intel's SMT but not AMD's. Was this also tested on ZEN2 processors to see if the same effect can be reproduced?


It also affects Zen1/+, but it can be fixed with hex edit of the .exe .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> What are your in-game settings? I'm on a 3800X and I'm getting 100+ FPS at native 1440p in-city, albeit these are mixed settings with RT and DLSS off. You should be able to get above 100 FPS with a 5800X and 3080.
> 
> *EDIT*: I'm also on version 1.04 which did improve performance a bit



As of today i'm on 1.04, with RT and DLSS off. FPS is hitting around 100 now instead of 60, i did get a big boost from that hex edit - i've spent the day hot glueing my PSU to reduce coil whine instead of gaming


----------



## V3ctor (Dec 13, 2020)

As an owner of an RTX 3080 Im already concerned with the use of VRAM. 

The game eats up 9,9Gb in 4K, these 3080's are already obsolete...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2020)

squallheart said:


> Are you saying CD Projekt RED intends the game, in its ideal form, to look like it uses SSR, and not raytraced reflections? Do you have any evidence for this claim? How do you know that raytraced reflections are something that is not "intended" by them? You realized they chose to support DXR and incorporate it into their game right?


I think that might actually be somewhat true. The devs definitely polished the game for use with RT off, I noticed this several times as I mentioned in the article. Some scenes definitely look worse with RT on, which suggests the artists didn't look at that setting in as much detail as RT off



V3ctor said:


> As an owner of an RTX 3080 Im already concerned with the use of VRAM.
> 
> The game eats up 9,9Gb in 4K, these 3080's are already obsolete...


Just because it allocates 10 GB doesn't mean it actually uses or needs that much memory.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 13, 2020)

lepudruk said:


> Any chance for CPU comparison? I'm awaiting RTX 3080 arrival but being worried if it will run smooth with my 8600K...


I see no problem with that setup. 6700k @ 4.5 Ghz and 3080 user here.


----------



## dyonoctis (Dec 13, 2020)

Fragment said:


> View attachment 179238
> 
> Physically totally impossible. That's not even taking into account that the distance to the fan is even bigger due to perspective. The reflection of the fan would only show maybe some upper part of the fan.
> Are these even path/raytraced after all?


I don't know, my real wolrd testing showed me that ray lights can travel pretty far, and are bouncing a lot. I just have to crouch, and I can see the bottom of a window that's 10 meters away, and the green leafs are from a tree that's more than 30 meters away... but if Im standing tall I can only see my ceilling


----------



## lepudruk (Dec 13, 2020)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I see no problem with that setup. 6700k @ 4.5 Ghz and 3080 user here.


Thanks for info. Mind if I ask what resolution, settings and avg fps you have? I've got 1440p g-sync monitor and was wandering if I manage to play in it's native resolution (without downscaling to 1080p).


----------



## zlobby (Dec 13, 2020)

dyonoctis said:


> I don't know, my real wolrd testing showed me that ray lights can travel pretty far, and are bouncing a lot. I just have to crouch, and I can see the bottom of a window that's 10 meters away, and the green leafs are from a tree that's more than 30 meters away... but if Im standing tall I can only see my ceilling
> 
> View attachment 179363


Light from stars for example, travels billions of kilometers across our universe. Even some atmosphere can't block it that much. All this just show that the in-game implementation is really not that great.


----------



## dyonoctis (Dec 13, 2020)

zlobby said:


> Light from stars for example, travels billions of kilometers across our universe. Even some atmosphere can't block it that much. All this just show that the in-game implementation is really not that great.


Well right now real time ray tracing is "selective" it's still really too early to have a game that would be 100 % ray traced, an unbiased.

 I'm considering that using right now even if it's "incomplete" Is a mean to make the devs more familiar with the tech and learning to optimize it as time goes by


----------



## Imouto (Dec 13, 2020)

dyonoctis said:


> I don't know, my real wolrd testing showed me that ray lights can travel pretty far, and are bouncing a lot. I just have to crouch, and I can see the bottom of a window that's 10 meters away, and the green leafs are from a tree that's more than 30 meters away... but if Im standing tall I can only see my ceilling



There's something called fresnel. Here's an introductory technical explanation geared towards ray tracing:


----------



## Gundem (Dec 13, 2020)

They're going to patch this game soon and those FPS numbers are all going up.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> As of today i'm on 1.04, with RT and DLSS off. FPS is hitting around 100 now instead of 60, i did get a big boost from that hex edit - i've spent the day hot glueing my PSU to reduce coil whine instead of gaming


Just wanted to say thanks for mentioning this fix, now game feels much smoother as most areas i have stable 75fps (capped). Playing at 1080, low settings  Would definitely upgrade my GTX1070 if there was any in stock.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> As of today i'm on 1.04, with RT and DLSS off. FPS is hitting around 100 now instead of 60, i did get a big boost from that hex edit - i've spent the day hot glueing my PSU to reduce coil whine instead of gaming



What the f***. While the average FPS is mostly the same, that hex edit made the city (daytime) a lot more smoother for me. I'm guessing my minimum FPS has increased because of it?


----------



## jayseearr (Dec 13, 2020)

FYFI13 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for mentioning this fix, now game feels much smoother as most areas i have stable 75fps (capped). Playing at 1080, low settings  Would definitely upgrade my GTX1070 if there was any in stock.



kinda sad to see how quickly people are finding ways to improve this un-optimized mess quicker than the devs can.^

 As much as i enjoy shitting on nvidia I think they deserve kudos for their implementation of dlss in this title. I don't like the idea of using dlss in anything but the reality is that it made the difference for me in this game.

without dlss the game feels like a steaming pile. With DLSS it's still a pile but at least it's not steaming and doesn't stink as much


----------



## Valent117 (Dec 13, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Some scenes definitely look worse with RT on, which suggests the artists didn't look at that setting in as much detail as RT off


ye clearly from your screenshots, ambient occlusion seems more accurate with RTX off


----------



## FaxedForward (Dec 13, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> What the f***. While the average FPS is mostly the same, that hex edit made the city (daytime) a lot more smoother for me. I'm guessing my minimum FPS has increased because of it?


For me, the hex edit did not do anything for my highs but massively improved my lows and frame times in heavy scenes (Ryzen 3600/RTX 3080) so your experience sounds consistent with mine.


----------



## Mistral (Dec 13, 2020)

Props on the image comparison implementation TPU has. It's great and simple enough to use.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2020)

V3ctor said:


> As an owner of an RTX 3080 Im already concerned with the use of VRAM.
> 
> The game eats up 9,9Gb in 4K, these 3080's are already obsolete...





W1zzard said:


> Just because it allocates 10 GB doesn't mean it actually uses or needs that much memory.


And let's be fair, that 10GB upper range is with with all possible settings on maximum. No one but 3090/6900XT owners can or should run at those settings. Everyone else should be going for lower settings with most in the "High" or "Medium", especially the Shadows, Fog, Cloud and Mirror settings depending on your card and personal tastes..


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 13, 2020)

Fragment said:


> View attachment 179238
> 
> Physically totally impossible. That's not even taking into account that the distance to the fan is even bigger due to perspective. The reflection of the fan would only show maybe some upper part of the fan.
> Are these even path/raytraced after all?


That raytracing is correct, it's obvious to me but it looks like you don't understand how reflections work:





The roof of the car in the foreground and the fan hub in the background are _roughly_ the same height in that screenshot. So A represents the top of the roof, and B represents the fan hub.

The black lines to A and B are aligned, meaning that they look level with each other when viewed directly but the same two objects when reflected off the ground appear at different angles - this angular difference between the red reflected line of sight to A and the blue reflected line of sight to B is why they don't line up at the same level in the reflection.

An easier way to think of reflections is that the camera itself is mirrored in the reflection plane, which is the ground in this case. So, rather than the puddle being a mirror, you could imagine that it's a hole in the floor and your point of view is hanging upside down under the floor, looking up at objects through this hole in the floor instead.


----------



## dyonoctis (Dec 13, 2020)

Imouto said:


> There's something called fresnel. Here's an introductory technical explanation geared towards ray tracing:


Yhea I'm familiar with the fresnel, but the post that I responded to wasn't talking about the lack of fresnel, but rather that the fact that the water reflected objects that weren't supposed to there at all. And I just said that he didn't take into account the pov of the player, and just focused on the distance between the objects and the water, to make a rough suggestion.
But it's true that the water reflection is too even across the surface, but that's just one of those things that are currently too demanding.


----------



## clopezi (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm seeing a tech review of DLSS vs CAS in Overclock3d, and not only CAS is worst by far, DLSS it's better in some cases that native, less blurry.

AMD needs something like DLSS ASAP.


----------



## erek (Dec 13, 2020)

clopezi said:


> I'm seeing a tech review of DLSS vs CAS in Overclock3d, and not only CAS is worst by far, DLSS it's better in some cases that native, less blurry.
> 
> AMD needs something like DLSS ASAP.



@clopezi how much longer until DLSS 2.2 is released?


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Dec 13, 2020)

10GB seems like it just MIGHT not be enough after all if you want your card to last more than two years at 4k if this game was built with last gen consoles in mind.


----------



## clopezi (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> @clopezi how much longer until DLSS 2.2 is released?


Sorry, maybe it's language barrier, but I'm not understanding your answer hehe, how can I know?


----------



## z1n0x (Dec 13, 2020)

clopezi said:


> I'm seeing a tech review of DLSS vs CAS in Overclock3d, and not only CAS is worst by far, DLSS it's better in some cases that native, less blurry.
> 
> AMD needs something like DLSS ASAP.


All these screnshots are blurry as hell. Pretty sure Chromatic Abberation was on aswell. Turn that thing off then compare native to dlss-q. I've done it in my case, and certainly native looks clearer.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

z1n0x said:


> All these screnshots are blurry as hell. Pretty sure Chromatic Abberation was on aswell. Turn that thing off then compare native to dlss-q. I've done it in my case, and certainly native looks clearer.



Thats a good point - those of us who turn off those SUPER ULTRA BLUR MODE features like motion blur, chromatic garbagemation, etc will see the differences a lot easier. They may be a good way to cover up DLSS quality loss.


----------



## z1n0x (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Thats a good point - those of us who turn off those SUPER ULTRA BLUR MODE features like motion blur, chromatic garbagemation, etc will see the differences a lot easier. *They may be a good way to cover up DLSS quality loss.*


Bingo!


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Thats a good point - those of us who turn off those SUPER ULTRA BLUR MODE features like motion blur, chromatic garbagemation, etc will see the differences a lot easier. They may be a good way to cover up DLSS quality loss.


The PC hardware industry has spent decades improving resolution, texture quality, framerate, dynamic range, antialiasing, anisotropic filtering etc - all to make the image as sharp and clear as possible.

....and after all that work, game devs are like "Hey, we should make this look smeary, out of focus, and, uh... like it's recorded on grainy old celluloid and on low-quality cameras. Oh, also shake the screen so they can't see what they're doing when anything explodes"

Motion blur, depth of field, chromatic aberration, film grain, and screen shake always off when I have the option; If I want shit graphics I'll run it on a potato.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> The PC hardware industry has spent decades improving resolution, texture quality, framerate, dynamic range, antialiasing, anisotropic filtering etc - all to make the image as sharp and clear as possible.
> 
> ....and after all that work, game devs are like "Hey, we should make this look smeary, out of focus, and, uh... like it's recorded on grainy old celluloid and on low-quality cameras. Oh, also shake the screen so they can't see what they're doing when anything explodes"
> 
> Motion blur, depth of field, chromatic aberration, film grain, and screen shake always off when I have the option; If I want shit graphics I'll run it on a potato.



Game consoles man, those features are there to help cover up aliasing, bad textures and frame drops (motion blur) - and then theres contracts demanding feature parity between platforms, so here we are.

A little divergent but on android, google wasnt allowed to include widgets for home automation on their phones/android OS (like a button to turn lights on and off, freaking amazing for the elderly or disabled) because apple didnt have widgets. So instead of a really nice feature we could use and customise (like, dedicating an entire home page to turning lights/AC etc on and off for my half disabled father) we got... FEATURE PARITY where it sucked for everyone.


----------



## looks (Dec 14, 2020)

so no RT on charts across cards like at page 5?


----------



## purecain (Dec 14, 2020)

Can you remember Crysis 3's water. When the game released(and this may still be the case) The whole of the main map had water rendered under the map.
Meaning only high end hardware could keep up.
So with this in mind i loaded up the game and lowered the cascaded shadow range and quality to medium. This made virtually no impact to the image quality of the scene and if anything it looked better. So now with most settings at their highest baring those listed above im hitting a constant 79 - 90fps with  short drops to 61-67fps. My point about the water, is that this game doesnt look like it should be that hard to render. It seems like they have just turned up the shadow quality(res) although if  that were the case you would think they would just of lowered these settings as standard for the consoles. Maybe i'm wrong. I'd like to see the actual numbers used in the ini. Turning on RTX Reflections gives me a 30fps defecit. Looks good, but i wont be able to stream the game at 30fps... ^^ I  think i'm relieved how good the game still looks when you lower those shadow settings etc.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 14, 2020)

purecain said:


> Can you remember Crysis 3's water. When the game released(and this may still be the case) The whole of the main map had water rendered under the map.
> Meaning only high end hardware could keep up.
> So with this in mind i loaded up the game and lowered the cascaded shadow range and quality to medium. This made virtually no impact to the image quality of the scene and if anything it looked better. So now with most settings at their highest baring those listed above im hitting a constant 79 - 90fps with  short drops to 61-67fps. My point about the water, is that this game doesnt look like it should be that hard to render. It seems like they have just turned up the shadow quality although if  that were the case you would think they would just of lowered these settings as standard for the consoles. Maybe i'm wrong. I'd like to see the actual numbers used in the ini.



This was Crysis 2, due to water tessellation. I remember Crysis 3 was a bit more optimized out the door because I was able to play it with a 7870 XT (the 1,536 core version) without any heavy performance loss.


----------



## purecain (Dec 14, 2020)

your right buddy... It was Crysis 2.
took some doing but i seem to have the streaming sussed out. Process Lasso is essential for me otherwise streaming drops 20-30fps from my in game performance and the streams are terrible quality. This looks like its fixed.


----------



## lucianpacurar (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm all for CPU tests, some entry level and mainstream.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 14, 2020)

RT with DLSS on the first comparison image - that's just a blurry mess. The other comparison images aren't as bad. I still don't like DLSS, but that's just based off comparison images from TPU benchmarks of games. I actually haven't had first hand experience with it in any game. Perhaps while playing a game I might not notice the blurriness of DLSS so much since I'd be actively playing the game and not just staring at a comparison image.

Was fun reading through the benchmark and comparing the images. Good job on the benchmark review.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 14, 2020)

Where are the non-RT setting comparisons?  It looks like like CDPR raised the standards completely, so Low isn't exactly low.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like TPU is getting cancelled.



> In several cases, I found the non-RT lighting better even though I realized it wasn't as physically accurate as the raytraced version


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 14, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Looks like TPU is getting cancelled.


Still waiting to see Nvidia's response /HUB's and LTT's followup to it too:


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Where are the non-RT setting comparisons?  It looks like like CDPR raised the standards completely, so Low isn't exactly low.



Havent you seen the news? no ones allowed to focus on non RT testing


----------



## FeelinFroggy (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like its finally time to make the change from my 1080ti.


----------



## lepudruk (Dec 15, 2020)

lucianpacurar said:


> I'm all for CPU tests, some entry level and mainstream.


Gamers Nexus made an interesting CPU comparison:


----------



## Palladium (Dec 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Thats a good point - those of us who turn off those SUPER ULTRA BLUR MODE features like motion blur, chromatic garbagemation, etc will see the differences a lot easier. They may be a good way to cover up DLSS quality loss.



Also, I think people who praised CP2077's DLSS is good are the ones who never bothered to run the game on native to begin with. It's not a day and night difference, but native is discernably less blurrier (at least on 1440p).


----------



## Maximuspop (Dec 15, 2020)

se we need the 50 series lol to kill this game ok.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Maximuspop said:


> se we need the 50 series lol to kill this game ok.


Not really. Most gamers are playing on 1080p displays and CP2077 runs like a dream at that res with a solid GPU. Even 1440p is solid. 4k is where the game starts to struggle.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 16, 2020)

Its OK to test games with RT but its not the end all of things, it shouldn't be the deciding factor in determining what GPU you need to drive RT. Because Ray Tracing has a long way too go. Even with DLSS2 enabled it just doesn't seem right in most cases from what I've seen on YouTube reviews and in still images.
The most important Benchmarks is RT & DLSS2 Disabled!



Maximuspop said:


> se we need the 50 series lol to kill this game ok.


You need the Radeon RX 7800XT and the RTX 4080Ti to kill this game at 4K


----------



## clopezi (Dec 16, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Its OK to test games with RT but its not the end all of things, it shouldn't be the deciding factor in determining what GPU you need to drive RT.


Graphics in games are very important for most gamers, and RT today delivers a next-gen experience.




Super XP said:


> Even with DLSS2 enabled it just doesn't seem right in most cases from what I've seen on YouTube reviews and in still images.


Yes, you can take out the lenses and see the errors... but with RT and DLSS, is a superior overall experience over no RT.





Super XP said:


> The most important Benchmarks is RT & DLSS2 Disabled!


Most important benchmarks on many websites are both, because many gamers cares about RT and many other not.

Please, we can avoid fanboys. The game looks great but looks even better with RT on. Stick to anecdotical situations to deny it...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Super XP said:


> You need the Radeon RX 7800XT and the RTX 4080Ti to kill this game at 4K


Very likely. That's what happened with Crysis. It needed a new gen of CPU's and two gens of GPU's before you could run it full tilt at 1080p. CP2077 is the new Crysis. And I say "Rock On!!".


----------



## Dixevil (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm tempted to switch to nvidia


----------



## Anymal (Dec 16, 2020)

No I in 4k!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2020)

Can't complain about those avg fps


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 17, 2020)

sorry if im late for the party , is anyone actually playing the game , and or if what hardware and what settings ?/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> sorry if im late for the party , is anyone actually playing the game , and or if what hardware and what settings ?/


What would you like to know? Are your system specs current? If so, you have a solid system for running CP2077.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would you like to know? Are your system specs current? If so, you have a solid system for running CP2077.



is it a good game , any comparisons ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> is it a good game , any comparisons ?


Hell yes and think of it as a futuristic take on a GTA5ish kind of world but with better, more intuitive controls, better GFX and (IMHO) a much better, if more linear, story line.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2020)

This should be given a view.


----------



## purecain (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm determined to get the most out of my Titan V, the first time a game comes out that could take advantage of all those cores and my cpu is struggling to keep up. 

So after trying daily since launch day, I've been able to pick myself up one of 10 Ryzen 5950x CPU's in stock over at OCUK right now.

I'm upgrading from a 12 -15core cpu and with the architectural improvements im hoping this gives me back the 40% gpu im currently losing in windows and OBS. Even after tweaks. 

The only way i can get a stable stream without hitching is if i limit my GPU to 60fps with settings on high. 

I cant wait to do a side by side comparison.   
This also means i now have an 1800x a 2700x a 3900x and a crosshair vi sat doing nothing. Not to mention the 4790k / 1660ti rig thats just sat there. 
Anyway back to the upgrade for cyberpunk,  What say ye!!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 22, 2020)

I still just can't get over the fact that at 1440P, 6900 XT versus RTX 3090, you spend ~$800 more respectively to get 3 more FPS. I really don't even want to talk about 4K, because neither card is capable of running the game at optimal 60 FPS, but still the difference is 6 FPS.

NVIDIA is completely SCALPING its customers, willingly albeit. Really though, what's changed over the last decade in this regard? Intel did the same until AMD showed true competition. This is truly what happens in a world without competition.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> I really don't even want to talk about 4K, because neither card is capable of running the game at optimal 60 FPS, but still the difference is 6 FPS.


Not true. It depends on how you fine-tune your config.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true. It depends on how you fine-tune your config.



Ultra settings to Ultra settings. I have talked to you about this before. There is no piece of hardware combination on the market that runs Cyberpunk 2077 at max settings (excluding ray tracing, which is even worse) at 60 FPS.

The statement wasn't about are cards capable of X, Y, Z under certain configs.. The statement was about apples to apples under max settings excluding ray tracing (which is what this review tested), Nvidia is truly scalping their customers. I think AMD charging $1000 for a graphics card is still high, but Nvidia is just throwing things out there to see if their customers will keep buying at absurd pricing, for performance gains that are not worth the cost.

6 FPS gain at 4k -> $800 difference/6 FPS = $133 per FPS. The writing is on the wall. Even worse price per frame at 1440p.


----------



## purecain (Dec 23, 2020)

Cyberpunk runs far better on the V with a 5950x. Its opened up some performance for me. The game runs and streams like butter. 

I'll see how much my max fps has improved tomorrow.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> Ultra settings to Ultra settings. I have talked to you about this before. There is no piece of hardware combination on the market that runs Cyberpunk 2077 at max settings (excluding ray tracing, which is even worse) at 60 FPS.


You are dead wrong about that and every review of the game made shows such...


Ravenas said:


> The statement wasn't about are cards capable of X, Y, Z under certain configs.. The statement was about apples to apples under max settings excluding ray tracing (which is what this review tested), Nvidia is truly scalping their customers. I think AMD charging $1000 for a graphics card is still high, but Nvidia is just throwing things out there to see if their customers will keep buying at absurd pricing, for performance gains that are not worth the cost.


Except that card prices are exactly half what they were 2 years ago when the RTX2000 series was launched... Did you conveniently forget about that?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You are dead wrong about that and every review of the game made shows such...
> 
> Except that card prices are exactly half what they were 2 years ago when the RTX2000 series was launched... Did you conveniently forget about that?



There isn't a single metric in this performance review posted that allows Cyberpunk to run at 60 FPS  4k at max settings.


----------



## purecain (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm having a lot of fun in the game, ive been able to up most of my settings to High with the addition of the 5950x. 

Definitely extended the life of my V and i hear we have new CPU's coming again next year. Interesting times ahead. The Heist is in the video so dont watch it if you havnt played the game this far. 

The video is mainly to show performance. I have it locked at 60fps...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> There isn't a single metric in this performance review posted that allows Cyberpunk to run at 60 FPS  4k at max settings.


Ok, if you say so...


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, if you say so...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2020)

Ravenas said:


>


Oh, yes, that's very important, isn't it.. Having mobile problems are we?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, yes, that's very important, isn't it.. Having mobile problems are we?


What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> What in the world are you talking about?


They attached a pic on mobile without posting it. You don't see that?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> They attached a pic on mobile without posting it. You don't see that?



Apparently you don't see what is right in front of your eyes. It's ok to be wrong from time to time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> Apparently you don't see what is right in front of your eyes.


Oh? All I see is...


Ravenas said:


>


...that. There seems to be an attachment, but can't see what it is.



Ravenas said:


> It's ok to be wrong from time to time.


Sure is.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> They attached a pic on mobile without posting it. You don't see that?


I can see the attachment, and I can also see the attachment shows a 3090 at 4k RTX OFF not even breaking 50fps.
EDIT: Let me help actually 



Spoiler


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> I can see the attachment, and I can also see the attachment shows a 3090 at 4k RTX OFF not even breaking 50fps.
> EDIT: Let me help actually
> 
> 
> ...


That's the attachment? Why am I not seeing it?...


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the attachment? Why am I not seeing it?...



Why do you need to see the attachment? Read the performance review before posting and arguing with other users about it. It's in the review lol.

I'm just spelling it out for you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> Why do you need to see the attachment?


Possible site glitch that W1zzard might need to see.


Ravenas said:


> Read the performance review before posting and arguing with other users about it. It's in the review lol.


I don't care about your silly point, been running you in circles just for giggles because you were being a dink.


Ravenas said:


> I'm just spelling it out for you.


Oh really? Please allow me to spell it out for *you*. In your original statement you said the following;


Ravenas said:


> I really don't even want to talk about 4K, *because neither card is capable of running the game at optimal* 60 FPS, but still the difference is 6 FPS.


...then you followed up with...


Ravenas said:


> Ultra settings to Ultra settings.


There is a HUGE difference between the word "optimal" and the word "ultra". The word "optimal" usual means optimized for the best balance between performance and quality. Optimal does *NOT* equal Ultra.


Ravenas said:


> It's ok to be wrong from time to time.


You were saying?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Possible site glitch that W1zzard might need to see.
> 
> I don't care about your silly point, been running you in circles just for giggles because you were being a dink.
> 
> ...



Now its a glitch in W1z's review. Lol...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm fairly sure Ravenas was calling the framerate (being 60) optimal, not the settings. You know it's ok to say you missed something instead of dragging this all out


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 25, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm fairly sure Ravenas was calling the framerate (being 60) optimal, not the settings. You know it's ok to say you missed something instead of dragging this all out



 No apparently W1z had a site glitch, he might need to see.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm fairly sure Ravenas was calling the framerate (being 60) optimal, not the settings.


His choice of vocabulary and sentence structure say otherwise. When someone says "optimal 60fps" that does NOT equate to all settings on maximum.


bubbleawsome said:


> You know it's ok to say you missed something instead of dragging this all out





Ravenas said:


> No apparently W1z had a site glitch, he might need to see.


Yeah, sure, whatever...


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> His choice of vocabulary and sentence structure say otherwise. When someone says "optimal 60fps" that does NOT equate to all settings on maximum.
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, whatever...



You’re just reaching for some form of a win at this point. Even after I restated so you could understand, you still argued it wasn’t true.

I then provided you the results of the review via and attachment. You then said W1z made a mistake on the site that you needed to check on.

Even after repeatedly shown evidence, you’re still trying to reframe the argument. I guess you just can’t stand to be wrong.

Anxious to know what’s next.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

Ravenas said:


> You’re just reaching for some form of a win at this point.


Irony, far out...


Ravenas said:


> I guess you just can’t stand to be wrong.


Yup, that's got to be it.


----------



## tfdsaf (Dec 28, 2020)

Palladium said:


> Also, I think people who praised CP2077's DLSS is good are the ones who never bothered to run the game on native to begin with. It's not a day and night difference, but native is discernably less blurrier (at least on 1440p).


I mean it is quite huge difference from my own experience! DLSS max quality looks quite good, but when compared to native 4k its not even close. I also disable all of the "film" options like film grain, motion blur, etc... they just make everything grainy and blurry and look bad and unfocused. 

Yeah, some text seems to be a bit better off with dlss, it looks sharper and fuller, but other than that pretty much every texture looks worse. And its not like my own experience is unrepresentative, I'm looking at tpu, gamer nexus, etc... videos and images and there is no question DLSS looks much worse than native. 

Again max quality dlss doesn't look half as bad, but the difference is still quite obvious.


----------



## r9 (Jan 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hell yes and think of it as a futuristic take on a GTA5ish kind of world but with better, more intuitive controls, better GFX and (IMHO) a much better, if more linear, story line.


Agree with most but it's far from GTA V looking at physics and other mechanics: cars driving under water, punching characters through a window without breaking, cats sitting under water, cars burning under water, NPC walking through objects all the time ... there is no end to this list. There are plenty of videos comparing and loosing to GTA IV. Let's be honest here CDR needed another year at least of hardcore putting some overtime kind of effort to release a version of the game polished to the level we were promised.


----------

